# Ted Nugent Reveals Why He Never Wanted To Be A Rock Star



## MattR_WI (Sep 27, 2012)

So in other words I think Ted did TOO MANY DRUGS he cannot remember doing them...lol. When I was younger, under 18, Ted played at a local ballroom. I was an employee of the ballroom and one of my jobs was to make sure the band members had things they requested. Well lets just say when you would open that door to the room they had backstage, lots of smoke rolled out and every single one of them was helping with the amount of smoke in that room. When he would play his final set, he was so hammered/stoned that one of the other band members had to help him to the stage. I even had to fetch a stool for him to sit on because he could no longer stand without being a liability of falling and hurting himself. So if good ol' ted wants to say this is a "hateful statement", then he is the one who is the liar and I lost tons of respect for the guy. I do not judge somebody based on if they drink or do happen to light one up sometimes, it is their choice. Just do not lie about it and call others liars who have witnessed such an event like I have. There was no mistaking that it was Ted, I however did not personally check to see if that joint shaped thing in his hands was filled with tobacco or marijuana, yet I bet it was not tobacco based on the glassy eyes and the smell of the smoke rolling in that room.

Ted has lost my respect after seeing that video. If you cannot be honest with yourself, you will not be honest with anybody.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Good point Matt.....

I'm a BIG Nugent fan when it comes to music. On the other stuff, not a fan at all.

I've seen him in concert several times (I seem to remember) and there is no way he could have been sober for some of those. Alcohol, maybe, but there was definitely something in his body.


----------



## MattR_WI (Sep 27, 2012)

I will say this.... BEFORE the show, he was a great guy and we chatted a bit. I even got a warning from my boss about not doing my job...lol. He was definitely a party guy.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I like it and I like Ted. 

Been to a few of his concerts back in the day. Awesome guitarist he is. 



Skeet.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Just because a person works in an environment where drugs are accessible, does not mean they are partaking in them. I have been a fan of this man most of my life and even. 35 years ago as a teenager the word among rockers was that Ted's vice was not drugs but that he definetly was "appreciative" of his groupies.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

As he wrote in his song stakes are high and so am I it's a free for all look out and I seem to recall one of his other songs saying somthing about smoking and I'm sure it was not a smoke love his music and I smoked alot in my days so who cares if he did just should not claim he never touched the stuff.


----------



## Marshall Law (Aug 9, 2012)

EVERYONE WANTS TO KNOCK SOMEONE DOWN TO A LEVEL OF WHERE THEY ARE ALL EQUAL REGARDLESS OF ACHIEVEMENT.

It's so sad. I went through this myself twice in my life. I was a respected member of my community because of what I had achieved and there was no lack of dead beats (who couldn't even get out of bed on time) to attack myself. I dont care if Ted is lying or not because his lie would be setting a higher bar...., rather than making excuses as to why drugs are o.k.

The scumbag effect in today's society is breath taking. For all those who feel better about being a lesser person by surrounding themselves with lesser people... you are weak.


----------



## hcorrigall (Apr 1, 2009)

He never wanted to be a rock star-well he achieved that!!!


----------



## hossa1881 (Apr 1, 2010)

hcorrigall said:


> He never wanted to be a rock star-well he achieved that!!!


umm he has multiple songs that play daily on many different rock stations that are several decades old....dont know what your definition is or if this is sarcasm but...ya he is kind of a rock star dude.


----------



## otterlakexbow (May 13, 2012)

Nugent or Pelosi/Reid????? I'll take Uncle Ted any day. Although he comes across as a lunatic at times, at least he's not fighting against guns or hunting like the far left zealots.


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

This
V



otterlakexbow said:


> Nugent or Pelosi/Reid????? I'll take Uncle Ted any day. Although he comes across as a lunatic at times, at least he's not fighting against guns or hunting like the far left zealots.


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

I love his music! But thats all. Way to much ego for me.And after some of the things he has done while hunting and been convicted of as far as I see it not the spokesman for hunting I want .


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

Teds never been a "hunter"...Hes just a "killer" with money. To be be a "hunter" you have to actually "hunt". As in there is a chance you could fail and the animal could win. Ted just goes from one pen to another killing pen raised animals. He seems like a great guy and someone who would be fun to be around, but a "hunter" he is not.


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

Very well put.Elkman


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

Ted uses too many adjectives


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

elkman6x6 said:


> Teds never been a "hunter"...Hes just a "killer" with money. To be be a "hunter" you have to actually "hunt". As in there is a chance you could fail and the animal could win. Ted just goes from one pen to another killing pen raised animals. He seems like a great guy and someone who would be fun to be around, but a "hunter" he is not.


I really have to disagree with you there elkman6x6, actually he's just as much a hunter as most of these guys I watched on the Outdoor Channel this morning, and alot better than most. All things being equal I'll bet Ted could put just as much meat on the table as these guys you see boasting on TV weekly about the number of 200" animals they have taken. His true passion for the outdoors is rivaled by few, he also does a bunch for the outdoor and shooting communities. He is a little radical as of late, but thats Ted. The drug thing:dontknow:


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

otterlakexbow said:


> Nugent or Pelosi/Reid????? I'll take Uncle Ted any day. Although he comes across as a lunatic at times, at least he's not fighting against guns or hunting like the far left zealots.


Nah.....he just dodges the draft. For no real reason (his own words)

Actually i think he said "he just easnt into it"

He also admitted to doing drugs to dodge the draft
Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

" I wanna live....Tooth, fang, and Claw!!" He's on TV defending our rights, doing more than those of us on here just being snarky... I like him, I don't do ALL the things he does, but I enjoy doing the majority of what he does.


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

Well, for someone who didn't want to be a rock star he sure is good at it.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

jrdrees said:


> " I wanna live....Tooth, fang, and Claw!!" He's on TV defending our rights, doing more than those of us on here just being snarky... I like him, I don't do ALL the things he does, but I enjoy doing the majority of what he does.


agree^


----------



## bowtech dually (Mar 10, 2003)

Didnt go to his mothers funeral ( no class) after telling us how close he was to her and how much she supported him. I think Ted tends to remember things as he would have liked them to be, not how they were.


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Hunting???*

You are right he is about the same as the rest of those clowns...AND NONE OF THEM ARE "HUNTERS". The "hunting" is all done when they show up to do the "shooting" with their check book and a camera. Those guys wouldn't make it one day with me in the real world, and they would ALL GO HOME EMPTY ON PUBLIC GROUND. LOL!:shade: TRUTH




BucksnBass525 said:


> I really have to disagree with you there elkman6x6, actually he's just as much a hunter as most of these guys I watched on the Outdoor Channel this morning, and alot better than most. All things being equal I'll bet Ted could put just as much meat on the table as these guys you see boasting on TV weekly about the number of 200" animals they have taken. His true passion for the outdoors is rivaled by few, he also does a bunch for the outdoor and shooting communities. He is a little radical as of late, but thats Ted. The drug thing:dontknow:


----------



## bigjohn49 (Apr 9, 2010)

I guess there's something wrong with me. I really like Uncle Ted. Especially enjoy watching him piss off the gun and hunting haters in some of his interviews., BTW, those folks aren't changing their minds, so don't say Ted hurts our cause.


----------



## Stick Wood (Nov 30, 2012)

elkman6x6 said:


> and they would ALL GO HOME EMPTY ON PUBLIC GROUND. LOL!:shade: TRUTH


 I do that often... :/


----------



## Coverdog (Oct 24, 2012)

What a bunch of jealous sob's spreading rumors/lies here. You don't have a clue.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Garceau said:


> Nah.....he just dodges the draft. For no real reason (his own words)
> 
> Actually i think he said "he just easnt into it"
> 
> ...


And became the legal guardian of a minor so he could have a sexual relationship with her.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

seiowabow said:


> And became the legal guardian of a minor so he could have a sexual relationship with her.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


If that is true he should have been jailed.And have to register as a sex afender.Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## Coverdog (Oct 24, 2012)

More B.S. You might want to be aware that slander can be costly.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Coverdog said:


> What a bunch of jealous sob's spreading rumors/lies here. You don't have a clue.


You need to read the article in his own words on how and why he dodged tbe draft.

As for the other accusations i dont know

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

salmon killer said:


> If that is true he should have been jailed.And have to register as a sex afender.Has anyone else heard this?


Look it up. He has admitted it. He was not in any legal trouble. He eventually married her.
In 1978, Nugent began a relationship with seventeen-year-old Hawaii native Pele Massa. Due to the age difference they could not marry so Nugent joined Massa's parents in signing documents to make himself her legal guardian, an arrangement that Spin magazine ranked in October 2000 as #63 on their list of the "100 Sleaziest Moments in Rock". [28][29]
Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jabba the hunt (Oct 19, 2012)

I've met Nugent a few times and was a big fan of his. He's not as righteous as he claims and he runs his mouth alot these days. It's necessary to have extremists on both sides of issues and thats what he does. He's not a bad person.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Is he dead, in jail or a liar.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

ozzz said:


> Is he dead, in jail or a liar.


Yes....lol

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Garceau said:


> Yes....lol
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


Which?

Liar?


----------



## Ron1369 (Mar 15, 2012)

*leave the trash talk to our Politicans.*

I have to say it sounds like there are a lot of Ted haters out there on this forum, apparently those of you have nothing better to do than talk bad about someone that has done pretty well for himself in this life and to me seems to do a lot of good for the hunting world, especially the archery world.
If you are going to talk trash about someone then it is best to walk a mile in their shoes first to see what it is like to be them or close to it, nobody ever said he was a perfect being, not even Ted himself will say that. He may do a lot of crazy things and say a lot to piss of the liberal media and masses but in all he speaks well for all of us who believe in the second amendment and walk the walk of our forefathers.
As for Ted not being a real hunter I would have to disagree with you on that, it is just that he can afford to hunt places that are set up a lot different than your normal public land hunts that most of us are subject to, along with some of the other individuals that make hunting a job or way of making a living, there are a lot of pressures on making a show about hunting and most of them will go to farms that will get them the easiest shots on film. Some of the farms are still free range animals even though they are in a fenced off area they still have to be figured out as far as when they come out and their bedding areas and so forth. To me it may not be the hunting most of us are forced to do because we do not have the land or money but it is still a type of hunting and they are attempting to promote our lifestyle to the best of their abilities. It is not easy to film hunts and then produce them to make the masses enjoy watching them, so most of you need to remember that and put things into perspective when you start to bad mouth those in the business of giving you something to watch on your TV. If you don't enjoy what they do then try to improve on it by doing better yourselves and putting it on film for us to see. Until then why not keep your foul opinions to yourselves and talk about hunting and shooting bows and leave all the bad mouthing up to the politicians.


----------



## Michigander2010 (Jul 25, 2010)

I Particularly Like Don Thomas (from Traditional Bowhjunter) and his recent comments about our self appointed spokesman.. 

Just Shut Up Ted...


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

Ron1369 said:


> I have to say it sounds like there are a lot of Ted haters out there on this forum, apparently those of you have nothing better to do than talk bad about someone that has done pretty well for himself in this life and to me seems to do a lot of good for the hunting world, especially the archery world.
> If you are going to talk trash about someone then it is best to walk a mile in their shoes first to see what it is like to be them or close to it, nobody ever said he was a perfect being, not even Ted himself will say that. He may do a lot of crazy things and say a lot to piss of the liberal media and masses but in all he speaks well for all of us who believe in the second amendment and walk the walk of our forefathers.
> As for Ted not being a real hunter I would have to disagree with you on that, it is just that he can afford to hunt places that are set up a lot different than your normal public land hunts that most of us are subject to, along with some of the other individuals that make hunting a job or way of making a living, there are a lot of pressures on making a show about hunting and most of them will go to farms that will get them the easiest shots on film. Some of the farms are still free range animals even though they are in a fenced off area they still have to be figured out as far as when they come out and their bedding areas and so forth. To me it may not be the hunting most of us are forced to do because we do not have the land or money but it is still a type of hunting and they are attempting to promote our lifestyle to the best of their abilities. It is not easy to film hunts and then produce them to make the masses enjoy watching them, so most of you need to remember that and put things into perspective when you start to bad mouth those in the business of giving you something to watch on your TV. If you don't enjoy what they do then try to improve on it by doing better yourselves and putting it on film for us to see. Until then why not keep your foul opinions to yourselves and talk about hunting and shooting bows and leave all the bad mouthing up to the politicians.


He is a poor hunter! and spokesman.To many issues with ol TED.He just likes to kill for the sake of killing.And is turd like as a sportsman.Ask him about his bear hunting lol.


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I do not agree with everything Teds says and sometimes I agree with what he says, but I'm not crazy about how he delivers it. But let me say he supports hunting without apologizing about it. There are other celebrities that hunt, but few promote it like he does. I like Ted and I wish as hunters and gun owners we could stick together. I can assure you this administration will not support us when it all boils down and we need to unite. Ted gets out and puts himself on the line for our way of life.


----------



## dxtbowhuntersj (May 8, 2008)

I like the fact he don't care who he pisses off. Tells it like it is.


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

hcorrigall said:


> He never wanted to be a rock star-well he achieved that!!!


You have internet access under that rock?


----------



## Ron1369 (Mar 15, 2012)

That is right and if nothing else he needs to get some respect for that much at least. Not everyone is willing to put themselves out there to be ridiculed and have his life under a microscope to be picked apart by the masses and especially those who hate what he stands for. 
If more of us were willing to put there lives out there the same way he does we wouldn't have half the problems with the liberal media and Liberal masses that we do. More of us need to voice our opinions and promote our lifestyle the same way as Ted does and maybe we could get our Politicians to pass laws that would make the Liberals stay away from our second amendment rights and freedoms.


----------



## dwagaman (Nov 7, 2010)

I really don't care if he used drugs/alcohol or if he didn't. He sends a good anti-drug message to a lot of kids today and thats a good thing. I respect Ted because he actually has an opinion on things that he stands behind. Whether you agree with him or not, he makes a stand. Its more than I can say for politicians and the politically correct majority. Most people these days change their opinions based on who is standing in the room with them.


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Money?*

Just because you have a lot of money does not mean that you have to go and pay to "SHOOT" pen raised animals and call it "HUNTING". I know a lot of guys with money that still actually "HUNT", wild animals on public land. And as for making TV...WHO CARES! If the idiot "hunters" would quit watching that garbage it would go away, and we could take back our heritage and tradition. People might even go back to hunting "THE RIGHT WAY FOR THE RIGHT REASONS". I think Ted is a great guy and a patriot, but a "HUNTER" he is not. NJMO:shade:



Ron1369 said:


> I have to say it sounds like there are a lot of Ted haters out there on this forum, apparently those of you have nothing better to do than talk bad about someone that has done pretty well for himself in this life and to me seems to do a lot of good for the hunting world, especially the archery world.
> If you are going to talk trash about someone then it is best to walk a mile in their shoes first to see what it is like to be them or close to it, nobody ever said he was a perfect being, not even Ted himself will say that. He may do a lot of crazy things and say a lot to piss of the liberal media and masses but in all he speaks well for all of us who believe in the second amendment and walk the walk of our forefathers.
> As for Ted not being a real hunter I would have to disagree with you on that, it is just that he can afford to hunt places that are set up a lot different than your normal public land hunts that most of us are subject to, along with some of the other individuals that make hunting a job or way of making a living, there are a lot of pressures on making a show about hunting and most of them will go to farms that will get them the easiest shots on film. Some of the farms are still free range animals even though they are in a fenced off area they still have to be figured out as far as when they come out and their bedding areas and so forth. To me it may not be the hunting most of us are forced to do because we do not have the land or money but it is still a type of hunting and they are attempting to promote our lifestyle to the best of their abilities. It is not easy to film hunts and then produce them to make the masses enjoy watching them, so most of you need to remember that and put things into perspective when you start to bad mouth those in the business of giving you something to watch on your TV. If you don't enjoy what they do then try to improve on it by doing better yourselves and putting it on film for us to see. Until then why not keep your foul opinions to yourselves and talk about hunting and shooting bows and leave all the bad mouthing up to the politicians.


----------



## flippertn (Jul 29, 2011)

Ted nugent is not a hunter. Will never be a hunter. And as for a spokesman i think he does more harm than anything. Gets on tv and shoots high fenced exotics then raves on for 20 mins like some drunken lunatic. I for one dont respect what he does and as a hunter would just as soon not be lumped in with him. Wake up. Just because some famous person gets up and spouts about hunting and guns don't mean there spouting the right things or helping our cause folks. Thank u


----------



## Mountaineer40 (Nov 6, 2012)

Draft dodging then writing a book claiming all graduates should serve mandatory in military?? hmm sounds like a hypocrite to me. Claiming to know whats best for your country when you dont have the courage or guts to join your fellow brothers in arms is sickening and although Vietnam may have not been a popular war many men went because they were called, those are true patriots, and if you consider hunting in a blind 2 feet from a feeder hunting than I guess doing pushups with your knees on the ground is considered real pushups too. I used to enjoy his mediocre music but after the truth surfaced I just cant respect Ted. I think its cool he loves to "hunt" but as far as politics he should shut up. A real hunter walks 2-3 miles to a stand or ground blind they have prepared for months only to be busted or see nothing. Hunting is about the thrill and the passion for being outdoors for fun because you can not to kill fenced in animals and brag about how great you are. Sadly many people idolize Ted when they should look up the people who taught them to hunt.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Draft dodging.... this notion that, "Nugent took a bunch of drugs, didn't bathe for a couple weeks and crapped in his pants before he went in to the evaluation"... is being perpetuated by a bunch of people that aren't paying attention and have absolutely no sense of humor.
What Ted really did is make up the most outrageous story he could come up with, top of his head and off the cuff, for a Rolling Stone interviewer that could not hide the fact that he hated Ted before they even met... because Ted was a hunter.
Nugent was actually in college at the time and therefore ruled exempt from the draft. Still, a lot of you will hate him for being a draft dodger... never mind what he has done for vets. That's fine.
You have that right... if you served. 
If you didn't, you can tell us all what you've done that matches Teds' honoring of vets. 

Under age girlfriend... he fell in love with someone that just happened to be 10 years younger than he was at the time.
He wanted to take her to different places with him and be legal at the same time. I thought legal was good... guess we have some hypocrites here.
He didn't molest anyone. He didn't abduct anyone. In fact, he was such a good and upstanding guy that her parents signed off on the deal. Shocking!
Did I miss something? Is Spin magazine, somehow, regarded with high esteem in the bowhunting community now days? I hadn't heard that one.
You boys are reaching on this one.

Kills penned deer... do you happen to know how big his places are? You ever been frustrated by the lack of control and influence you have on the surrounding property owners ideas of QDM and how they hunt? 
You ever been famous enough to make going out to hunt public land actually dangerous? You ever travel 6 months a year and just want to hunt close to home? I didn't think so.
Truth be told, I bet Ted would love to BE ABLE to hunt the way most of us hunt... at least more than he gets to.

Poacher... shoots at a bear, non-lethal hit and can't find it. Keeps hunting and kills a different bear. Finds out later that he broke the law. Pays his fines. This makes him a poacher? 
That's not my definition of a poacher... and it probably isn't yours either, but that won't stop many of you from beating him over the head with that term because that's all you got.
The California thing was an even bigger joke! Trumped up pile of it.

Just a killer and a cheater... when you're basically the only guy responsible for managing an isolated number of animals, you are going to have to control their numbers yourself. 
When you have a TV show about hunting, you are probably going to show a bunch of those deer getting shot... along with some moose, antelope and bears in a more wild atmosphere... because that's what you do in your life anyway.
If he were doing a show about sitting in a stand watching the grass grow, he would probably be able to extend his time slot considerably... but then, who would watch it? 
I'd be willing to bet that there is plenty of sitting-in-wait footage that you don't see on TV... duh.
How many of you are using self-bows that you carved yourself? Maybe you're hunting style is cheating... to some.
Be honest.... how many hunting shows do any of us really like anyway?

Does harm as a spokesman... maybe. It's kind of hard to know what effect his in-your-face style has on the fence-sitters.
Seems like a bunch of hunters don't even respect him, so I guess some people are threatened by straight forward confidence and unapologetic giddy-ness. 
What I do know is, there isn't one of the thumb sucking, anti crowd that can even debate him! They won't even try anymore!
The gun control anti-constitutionalists... he makes 'em look like idiots on TV every time he's opposite one of them! 
On his show, he is a one man, non-stop promoter of the... "hunting is great for you and, not only that, but great for the animals too"... concept that we all live by.
He is constantly preaching good conservation messages on TV for the hunter and the non-hunter to hear...

Nothing goes to waste on an animal we kill... even the guts feed the birds.
Predators need to be controlled... trapping and fur is good.
Be good at what you do... respect the critters, aim small, miss small.
Leave it better than you found it... plant a tree. 
Hunting is a natural thing for us to be doing... that's why we have canine teeth!

I don't hunt anything like Ted Nugent does, for the most part. I have no experience baiting deer. I hunt 100% public land. I've never even seen a Texas exotic animal.
I probably wouldn't even watch his show for the hunting aspect of it alone. There's plenty of guys hunting whitetails from a tree on TV to watch but, without fail, I watch Ted every week.
I think that I just like hearing someone on TV saying the things I would like to say. No wishy-washy, hat-in-hand commentary, laboring to describe the bowhunting experience.
No hemming or hawing on why we all should be able to keep the guns we would need to fight off an attacker, whether that be a criminal or a government out of control.
Never misses the chance to remind us all to honor the guys in uniform. 
Besides all that, the guy is just plain funny! Tongue in cheek bravado isn't every ones cup of tea and I get that, but to actually hate someone for it? 
I don't get that.
If it makes you feel good about yourself, well, I guess... go for it.


----------



## n2bows (May 21, 2002)

MattR_WI said:


> So in other words I think Ted did TOO MANY DRUGS he cannot remember doing them...lol. When I was younger, under 18, Ted played at a local ballroom. I was an employee of the ballroom and one of my jobs was to make sure the band members had things they requested. Well lets just say when you would open that door to the room they had backstage, lots of smoke rolled out and every single one of them was helping with the amount of smoke in that room. When he would play his final set, he was so hammered/stoned that one of the other band members had to help him to the stage. I even had to fetch a stool for him to sit on because he could no longer stand without being a liability of falling and hurting himself. So if good ol' ted wants to say this is a "hateful statement", then he is the one who is the liar and I lost tons of respect for the guy. I do not judge somebody based on if they drink or do happen to light one up sometimes, it is their choice. Just do not lie about it and call others liars who have witnessed such an event like I have. There was no mistaking that it was Ted, I however did not personally check to see if that joint shaped thing in his hands was filled with tobacco or marijuana, yet I bet it was not tobacco based on the glassy eyes and the smell of the smoke rolling in that room.
> 
> Ted has lost my respect after seeing that video. If you cannot be honest with yourself, you will not be honest with anybody.


I call B.S.!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

I'd like to hunt, play guitar and talk politics with him, but as I Rock Star I expected more from him over 40+ years.


----------



## Hoyt1945 (Nov 30, 2006)

salmon killer said:


> I love his music! But thats all. Way to much ego for me.And after some of the things he has done while hunting and been convicted of as far as I see it not the spokesman for hunting I want .


I agree.


----------



## dparsons (Jan 22, 2005)

There is know way I could stone uncle Ted


----------



## mrp (Oct 13, 2007)

Would like to hunt with Ted and Mr. Spook Nation.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Feb 18, 2007)

Da White Shoe: great friggun rant! Love it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geerman (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice job, total Ted fan and I really can't disagree with anything the guy has done in the past or present. I think anyone who loves the outdoors should be behind this guy 100%.


----------



## mikpac (Apr 8, 2012)

I think alot of the negativity of him is BS! No one is perfect and rumors fly when your successful. He is a good musician,hunter,father,husband i'm sure. Stop judging the man! I like you ted. Always have! Id like to see you again when you come to Jim Thorpe PA. (Penns Peak). Bring your bow. Lets go hunting.


----------



## ELPalmer (Mar 2, 2013)

When teddy was drafted to go to V-nam , he didnt bathe, shave ,change clothes and for a couple weeks before turning up for indoctrination, didnt even bother to drop trough to go #1 or #2. this is from hisi own mouth, like other said here, he assassinates he doesnt hunt. some people buy steak at the grocery store, some buy a side of beef and have it cut, some raise a cow and have it slaughteredand cut up, Ted slaughters them himself and has a butcher take care of the rest.


You can add ''Chicken Hawk'' to the adjectives.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Like every other Ted thread that ever has been on here half love him half hate him nothing new in that department.


----------



## 2nd_Shot (Feb 24, 2010)

salmon killer said:


> He is a poor hunter! and spokesman.To many issues with ol TED.He just likes to kill for the sake of killing.And is turd like as a sportsman.Ask him about his bear hunting lol.


Maybe you only heard what the media said about his bear hunt in Alaska but the truth was spun to make him look bad becuase of his political views.

The real story:
The area of Alaska that Ted was hunting had a law that if you draw blood on a bear your tag is filled even if the bear would/did live. No other areas have such a law. Only no one even the locals knew that law was on the books. So when he shot a bear but then the could not fined it the review the footage and all deemed it to be a non-lethal hit. They then shot another bear a couple days later. When the footage was aired a group in NY (I believe) ended up filing a complain base on the old law and he was charged. He pleaded quilty and paid fine.

Question is if the locals did not know the law was on the books how did someone in NY know. Well it is easy to guess they where hunting for dirt on him and stuck gold with the old law. If you want to try and shut someone up you make them look bad.


----------



## jeepfreak (Jun 5, 2013)

Who cares what Ted did or did not do . Everyone has skeletons in there closets! If you don't like him don't watch him , if you do then watch him. All I know is that he is making the far left :elf_moon:unhappy ,and stands up for our rights & the MEN & WOMAN who serve to protect them !!! He donates , and supports the hunting rights we enjoy, and works to get the younger generation involved. Its easy to find fault with
Uncle Ted because he is out there ,and outspoken. I don't see anyone else doing it! Keep it up Uncle Ted!! :moose2:


----------



## Dmaxdmax (May 4, 2013)

I suspect if you take out the lovers and the haters you'll end up with 80% of the population who can't name a single one of his songs and don't have a clue about him.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Ted is a little over the top at times, I would call him excitable, getting excited means there is passion, he has passion about hunting, gun owners rights, and his music. If he was a drug user someone from the left would have exposed him a long time ago, skeletons come out of the closet when you have pissed off that many politicians, plus he loves to talk so much that he would have said something at some point before now. leave the man alone


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

He said before the election that if Obama won he would be either dead or in jail......LOL......well, what happened?


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

I can't believe you people are ripping apart one of the bigger advocates for hunting, gun rights, hunting rights and anything that would affect the God given opportunity to hunt or fish. His music is good, he seems to be a good guy....do you have to be dead these days for people to accept you for what you are and what you stand for?


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Early Ice said:


> I can't believe you people are ripping apart one of the bigger advocates for hunting, gun rights, hunting rights and anything that would affect the God given opportunity to hunt or fish. His music is good, he seems to be a good guy....do you have to be dead these days for people to accept you for what you are and what you stand for?


God, I hope not.......if thats the case and I have to die before my art becomes popular, then thats the pits! I want to be around when my art is on the front page of "Southwest Art" mag. Thats my main goal in life! my family first and that inc my religion, my art second, my archery and gun collection third and Ted Nugent......way down the line, I mean behind football and other sports figures who also rank behind the guys in our great military.....


----------



## ChristopherHall (Jul 8, 2012)

BucksnBass525 said:


> I really have to disagree with you there elkman6x6, actually he's just as much a hunter as most of these guys I watched on the Outdoor Channel this morning, and alot better than most. All things being equal I'll bet Ted could put just as much meat on the table as these guys you see boasting on TV weekly about the number of 200" animals they have taken. His true passion for the outdoors is rivaled by few, he also does a bunch for the outdoor and shooting communities. He is a little radical as of late, but thats Ted. The drug thing:dontknow:


Actually we went into Ketchikan Alaska few years ago at remote guide service I was there on a trip sponsored thru a friend to go fishing , well I guess old Ted had shot a bear and made a bad shot well the guides had to go in and shoot it but they were pissed that he still portrayed in his show that he shot it with his bow. Sometimes people with money arent in it for hunting but instead of just killing. Prob never see Ted going on a do it yourself elk hunt.......


----------



## fatboy111 (Mar 5, 2003)

Amazing how the stories get twisted and how many think they know him. Been around him enough to know him and he will admit to his mistakes, tell it like it is, and I know when people take things out of context. Stop the bickering. If you have something to say, say it to him directly.


----------



## Dmaxdmax (May 4, 2013)

To be clear he isn't a "star". (I worked in the record
biz). He *never* cracked the top 10 for albums or singles. On the top selling artists of all time he's sandwiched between Anne Murray and DMX. He *never* won a Grammy in any category. 

Like Paris Hilton he's famous for being famous and a legend in his own mind. Obviously he has fans but so does she.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

ChristopherHall said:


> Actually we went into Ketchikan Alaska few years ago at remote guide service I was there on a trip sponsored thru a friend to go fishing , well I guess old Ted had shot a bear and made a bad shot well the guides had to go in and shoot it but they were pissed that he still portrayed in his show that he shot it with his bow. Sometimes people with money arent in it for hunting but instead of just killing. Prob never see Ted going on a do it yourself elk hunt.......


I'm not defending Ted, but the truth is if it was recorded for tv there is some Hollywood behind it. A lot of what we see on tv is fudged so it looks like a great hunt. I know of a hunter that shot a nice buck while at a full service set up in upstate New York, at the same time the guide service took on a big name tv show, the tv crew that was filming there hunt didn't see much and the host of the show shot a little six pointer. The guy I know sold his deer to the tv show and the host made it look like that was the deer he shot, all the camera footage of the hunt were cut and paste. It paid for the hunt and he got to keep the deer after the show was recorded. The best part is the show host passed it off that it was a Wisconsin hunt.


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

Every cause needs a lightning rod. I don't see anybody here standing up and taking the heat, but plenty hiding behind the keyboard dishing it out. With his resources, he can do whatever he wants, and frankly, one of the extremely few who has the platform and willing to battle the anti-2nd, anti-hunting crowds.

The only place I disagree with him is his music hasn't had much of an impact since Cat Scratch Fever.


----------



## Dmaxdmax (May 4, 2013)

Bucks said:


> one of the extremely few who has the platform and willing to battle the anti-2nd, anti-hunting crowds.


I'll quit flogging this dead horse but he has no platform. He whips up his fans and people who already agree with him but nothing more.


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

Dmaxdmax said:


> I'll quit flogging this dead horse but he has no platform. *He whips up his fans and people who already agree with him but nothing more.*


It is difficult, at best, to quantify what impact or influence he has. At least he tries. Have you (or I for that matter) made a tenth the effort he has for 'the cause'?


----------



## gmtx (Mar 5, 2013)

Years ago when Stranglehold was his big hit I had a college job working as a chauffeur for a limousine company. Boss calls me up and tells me to meet him at the airport with one of our units. We picked up Nugents band along with his manager and a few others. The band members were rude, obnoxious and very obviously quite stoned. The manager was a real pr*ck too. I guess you have to be in that business. Ted traveled separately from them. I picked him up later in the day. He was real nice to me. Didn't treat me as "the help" like the others did. He told me he usually traveled separately. I hated doing celebrities. Most were lousy tippers. 

Limousine company was the best college job I ever had though. Especially the weddings. Easy gigs. You always got to eat at the reception dinners, tips were usually better - sometimes multiple, and the bridesmaids were ripe for the picking.


----------



## Rex D (Mar 23, 2013)

Wow.. you spent a lot of time writing that up to defend ol' uncle Ted. According to you he can do no wrong... I think somone has a pretty big man crush 



da white shoe said:


> Draft dodging.... this notion that, "Nugent took a bunch of drugs, didn't bathe for a couple weeks and crapped in his pants before he went in to the evaluation"... is being perpetuated by a bunch of people that aren't paying attention and have absolutely no sense of humor.
> What Ted really did is make up the most outrageous story he could come up with, top of his head and off the cuff, for a Rolling Stone interviewer that could not hide the fact that he hated Ted before they even met... because Ted was a hunter.
> Nugent was actually in college at the time and therefore ruled exempt from the draft. Still, a lot of you will hate him for being a draft dodger... never mind what he has done for vets. That's fine.
> You have that right... if you served.
> ...


----------



## Dmaxdmax (May 4, 2013)

bow_hunter44 said:


> It is difficult, at best, to quantify what impact or influence he has. At least he tries. Have you (or I for that matter) made a tenth the effort he has for 'the cause'?


It isn't hard to quantify zero. If you want to influence something you have to be heard by people who have no opinion of you. Other than Morgan he hasn't done anything like that. He hasn't done Jon Stewart or Colbert or Maher or Leno or Letterman or 60 minutes. AFAIK he hasn't written anything for popular print and don't say it's because the liberal media won't let him. The media like to sell stuff and are happy to showcase people their audience hates. It gets viewers and readers. 

He's a blowhard with fanboys. 'The cause' should forget him and find someone who can reach the middle 80%.


----------



## Dmaxdmax (May 4, 2013)

BTW - the latest viewership numbers i found show the Outdoor Channel with an overall rating of 0.3% Take out his built-in fans and it's near zero market penetration.


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

MattR_WI said:


> So in other words I think Ted did TOO MANY DRUGS he cannot remember doing them...lol. When I was younger, under 18, Ted played at a local ballroom. I was an employee of the ballroom and one of my jobs was to make sure the band members had things they requested. Well lets just say when you would open that door to the room they had backstage, lots of smoke rolled out and every single one of them was helping with the amount of smoke in that room. When he would play his final set, he was so hammered/stoned that one of the other band members had to help him to the stage. I even had to fetch a stool for him to sit on because he could no longer stand without being a liability of falling and hurting himself. So if good ol' ted wants to say this is a "hateful statement", then he is the one who is the liar and I lost tons of respect for the guy. I do not judge somebody based on if they drink or do happen to light one up sometimes, it is their choice. Just do not lie about it and call others liars who have witnessed such an event like I have. There was no mistaking that it was Ted, I however did not personally check to see if that joint shaped thing in his hands was filled with tobacco or marijuana, yet I bet it was not tobacco based on the glassy eyes and the smell of the smoke rolling in that room.
> 
> Ted has lost my respect after seeing that video. If you cannot be honest with yourself, you will not be honest with anybody.


I cal BS on this if you can't prove it. He said she said doesn't get it.


----------



## fatboy111 (Mar 5, 2003)

This whole thread is laughable.


----------



## Dmaxdmax (May 4, 2013)

Ted is to gun issues as Willie Nelson is to drug issues as Donald Trump is to hair issues.

@Fatboy, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

Dmaxdmax said:


> It isn't hard to quantify zero. If you want to influence something you have to be heard by people who have no opinion of you. Other than Morgan he hasn't done anything like that. He hasn't done Jon Stewart or Colbert or Maher or Leno or Letterman or 60 minutes. AFAIK he hasn't written anything for popular print and don't say it's because the liberal media won't let him. The media like to sell stuff and are happy to showcase people their audience hates. It gets viewers and readers.
> 
> He's a blowhard with fanboys. *'The cause' should forget him and find someone who can reach the middle 80%.*


Like who? Me? You?


----------



## Dmaxdmax (May 4, 2013)

bow_hunter44 said:


> Like who? Me? You?


Be my guest. You couldn't do worse.
I on the other hand could do worse. Don't hunt, down own a gun, wouldn't be much of a spokesman.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

da white shoe....who are you talking about??????

the more you talk,the less,I KNOW, you know about it!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

fatboy111 said:


> This whole thread is laughable.


This is just a bashing thread to sum it up.
I believe that most here that sat in front of their keyboard and typed some of this stuff would not have the courage to stand toe to toe with Ted and tell him right to his face what you think.
Most won't, that is just human nature


----------



## crockett (Apr 6, 2008)

He tells one hell of a fairy tale..he's still a pos in my book and that was before i new he did not attend his mothers funeral, which now makes him a pos loser! That ain't no lie TED!


----------



## crockett (Apr 6, 2008)

wicked1strings said:


> This is just a bashing thread to sum it up.
> I believe that most here that sat in front of their keyboard and typed some of this stuff would not have the courage to stand toe to toe with Ted and tell him right to his face what you think.
> Most won't, that is just human nature


I did when i was 25 and he ran back in his trailer!


----------



## crockett (Apr 6, 2008)

zmanastronomy said:


> I cal BS on this if you can't prove it. He said she said doesn't get it.


If you wer'nt snotin up your mamas apron when all this crap went on you would know what that guy told you was the truth about your idol! I saw him smoke grass too...that ain't no lie TED!


----------



## ChristopherHall (Jul 8, 2012)

wicked1strings said:


> This is just a bashing thread to sum it up.
> I believe that most here that sat in front of their keyboard and typed some of this stuff would not have the courage to stand toe to toe with Ted and tell him right to his face what you think.
> Most won't, that is just human nature


Dude seriously get his balls out your mouth, were only stated the facts let me reinterate earlier I said Kethchikan had to look it up I was there at Prince of Wale Islands in 2007 at the outfitters Furs Fins and Feathers and the guides name was Travis Moncrief, this was where he actually shot the bear and staged the bow shot. Im not the one to just jump on the band wagon stating facts but when you sound the trumpet expect to hear the crowds. He hasnt done crap personally in my opinion, why do people who promotes guns but avoid the war. If u wanna know I think there are far more admiral people on this page that have done more for my rights than he has, so to that all who have served in the military to defend my rights I personally thank you, not some loud mouth jerk who happened to have a microphone. Just my 2 cents I dont hate the man but hes not spokesman for me, and thats all I got to say about it


----------



## azflyman (Mar 19, 2012)

To all the haters, get a grip and go see a psychologist, they can help you with that Nugent envy syndrome. Dont like him, that's cool, move on.


----------



## crockett (Apr 6, 2008)

azflyman said:


> To all the haters, get a grip and go see a psychologist, they can help you with that Nugent envy syndrome. Dont like him, that's cool, move on.


To leg humpers like yourself, get a grip on reality before recomending psyco therapy to people that are not quite as crazy as yourself.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

crockett said:


> To leg humpers like yourself, get a grip on reality before recomending psyco therapy to people that are not quite as crazy as yourself.


:thumbs_up


----------



## azflyman (Mar 19, 2012)

crockett said:


> To leg humpers like yourself, get a grip on reality before recomending psyco therapy to people that are not quite as crazy as yourself.


Yeah I am sure you would not trade situations with him. Please don't lie to yourself like that.


----------



## crockett (Apr 6, 2008)

azflyman said:


> Yeah I am sure you would not trade situations with him. Please don't lie to yourself like that.


Why the hell would i want the secret service showing up at my house?


----------



## azflyman (Mar 19, 2012)

crockett said:


> Why the hell would i want the secret service showing up at my house?


Who cares, they did not arrest him. It would not be any different than any other person showing up uninvited.


----------



## Tenpoint55 (Mar 18, 2007)

Early Ice said:


> I can't believe you people are ripping apart one of the bigger advocates for hunting, gun rights, hunting rights and anything that would affect the God given opportunity to hunt or fish. His music is good, he seems to be a good guy....do you have to be dead these days for people to accept you for what you are and what you stand for?


X2 I would think some that don't like him probably voted for Obama, Even some Democrat's hunt. I will take him over Obama anyday. Thats right I like him, we need people like him too help balance the nut's!!!! we have in office right now. Let's see what we have left in three more years to fight over.Think about it.


----------



## rackmup65 (Sep 5, 2010)

buckleg said:


> X2 I would think some that don't like him probably voted for Obama, Even some Democrat's hunt. I will take him over Obama anyday. Thats right I like him, we need people like him too help balance the nut's!!!! we have in office right now. Let's see what we have left in three more years to fight over.Think about it.


X2...I never used to care much for Ted as a spokesman but the more I listened to him the more I realized, he gets it. The current political climate demands people with his passion, intelligence, and love for the way of life most of us embrace. 

I have "friends" involved in the hunting industry and any time I mention joining the Iowa Bowhunters Assn or the NRA they shy away. Their fear is of making a customer or potential sugar daddy in the guise of corporate sponsorship mad. These people are more worried about getting somebody to pay the outdoor channel to air their crappy show than making sure we have this way of life 10 years from now. It could be gone quicker than most of us realize. Hunting personalities are the ones who have to sack up and be the face of the fight. An assault against one is an assault against us all.

Lakosky, kisky, Jordan, The NRA, NSSF, IBO, all have one thing in common....they need Ted to be the lightning rod. I bet a vast majority of the big names in the hunting and shooting industry appreciate him and his anybody, anywhere, anytime approach. 

The people saying he is not a hunter must think the same of Fred Bear, if you even know who he Was. Ted spent many hours hunting with Fred Bear and it was confirmed by Henrietta that Fred Bear was very fond of Ted. Anyone who was invited to hunt at Grouse Haven with the great Fred Bear is a hunting legend in my book. 

Shout it loud and proud Uncle Ted, we got your back brother.....


----------



## andywhite (Nov 15, 2015)

I think he is quite entertaining...jmtc...


----------

